# Construir fuente switchig..



## broka (Nov 11, 2006)

hola amigos, saben que tenia una fuente de poder de PC mala , porque se le quemo el integrado principal por un corto que me mande jajaja..
asi que desarme la fuente ATX, y me gustaria construir una fuente de poder switching que no sea cortocircuitable y que con un buen transformador de ferrita entregue un mejora simetrica, como +-24 v, +-12 v, +-5 v, etc..alguien tiene un buen diagrama par construir una fuente de poder switching?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola Broka:

Pues diseñarla y hacerla te va a salir más caro que comprar una buena fuente para PC y utilizarla externamente, pero aquí te dejo un poco de información.

Diseño de fuentes conmutadas.
Lista de libros de electrónica en general y relacionados con las fuentes conmutadas.
Otra página de Ayuda en el diseño de Fuentes Conmutadas.
Anatomía de las fuentes conmutadas.

Espero y te sea de ayuda la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

